# The rain in spain



## lainsy (Sep 7, 2008)

hi ya all .. time is drawing close to our big huge move and we all got mixed emotions  ... just wonted to no how the weather is doing in murcia is it raining still and is it warm .. cheers guys just dont no what stuff to pack as for the essentials shorts or jeans n jumpers ..


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Rain is forecast for the next few days but that could change......pack some woolies as the nights are cool now. In the sun, it's still reaching 25c plus.

Good luck!


----------



## lainsy (Sep 7, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> Rain is forecast for the next few days but that could change......pack some woolies as the nights are cool now. In the sun, it's still reaching 25c plus.
> 
> Good luck!


hi passanda thanks for that hun


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Bring your brollies too...........no, forget that, the rain we've had here will ruin them! My water butt is now overflowing.......it's been a wild one today!!!


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Up here in CB its been very bad, and a couple were killed up near Valencia in floods. We had a thunder storm last night that lasted 6 or 7 hours with the loudest thunder I have ever heard


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

There were a British mother and her daughter killed in the floods yesterday, are you referring to them, Stravinsky?

It's still bad here, high winds and an all day threat by the big black clouds to dump more rain on us! Can't wait for it to pass!


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> It's still bad here, high winds and an all day threat by the big black clouds to dump more rain on us! Can't wait for it to pass!


Its been lovely and sunny here, a perfect day for a bit of fly fishing - lol


----------



## lainsy (Sep 7, 2008)

hi guys o my lordy seems like the weather in england is better than spain at the mo . its been lovely here . hows the weather there now are you all still battling with the wind and rain .. im sorry to hear about the mother an daughter in the floods thats terrible .. heard it on the news today very sad ..


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

lainsy said:


> hi guys o my lordy seems like the weather in england is better than spain at the mo . its been lovely here . hows the weather there now are you all still battling with the wind and rain .. im sorry to hear about the mother an daughter in the floods thats terrible .. heard it on the news today very sad ..


The weather is better here, today was hazy sun and it is still hot 27c, tee shirt and shorts weather, its chilly at night 17c jumpers, cardies and long trousers. I guess its like a summer should be in the UK.

That said, the forecast for Spain over the next week is rain!!! - well it is for my area! 

But its not cold, just chilly at night

Jo


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

I returned to Blighty last night......counting down the days when I return to Spain! LOL


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Pasanada said:


> I returned to Blighty last night......counting down the days when I return to Spain! LOL



Well you had a nice stay in spain then. It rained all the time you were here!! We had more rain and storms today, its cleared up a bit now, but it isnt that warm

Jo


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

jojo said:


> Well you had a nice stay in spain then. It rained all the time you were here!! We had more rain and storms today, its cleared up a bit now, but it isnt that warm
> 
> Jo


I enjoyed about 5 days out of 21 of sunshine.....but at least it's till warm, the coffee is the best and everyone still smiles! I've been back in Blighty for just over 12 hours......enough said! LOL


----------



## Davidakky (Oct 14, 2008)

SunnySpain said:


> Its been lovely and sunny here, a perfect day for a bit of fly fishing - lol


Where do you go fly fishing?

I am on the Costa del Sol and the rain has been banging down...cars had to stop at one stage as visibility was down to 20m!!!

P'd down all morning and in the mid 20's this afternoon...lets hope the reservoirs fill up!!


----------

